# New to planted tanks



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi everyone i have a 55 gallon and im just 3 weeks in to my planted tank I'm just using sand and gravel no soil hob filter. My lights are still the original top lights with better bulbs I think 15 watts each. I know I need to get better lights was thinking a for foot T8 shop light, any ideas for lights would be great and any other advise.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey whiteyherzog! Welcome to the forum.

I see you've got a good bit of moss going there. Is the white rack on the back for a moss wall?

I like the overall design. Looks like you've got two nice islands going there already. It should look really nice when everything grows in properly. 

As for the lights, you could go the low tech route and use lower lights for the tank or the high tech route which will allow you to grow plants which are very bushy and fast growing. T5 High output lights are a good deal for the money. You can buy them on ebay, they are known as "T5 HO grow lights." 

What are your overall goals for your tank? What do you want it to look like?

What size is the tank?


----------



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply zapins as for my tank size it is a 55. I would say for my overall goal would be to just learn as much as I can as this being the first time I'm doing live plants. If something goes wrong bummer but hey I learned something to prevent future problems. Hopefully to successfully maintain and nice looking low tech planted tank.


----------



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)

Can you go high lighting with out co2 systems


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You can, but algae often takes over in these conditions because the plants usually run out of some nutrient and develop deficiencies which reduces their ability to compete with the algae. That said you do need to have good enough lighting to keep the plants growing. After all they are photosynthetic, so the first thing they need is good light. Also, you can alway reduce the lighting intensity or duration if it is too bright, so I agree with getting bright lighting.

CO2 is really amazing stuff. There is a huge difference between having it and not.


----------



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)

I will get better light that's a sure thing I was just trying to avoid a co2 system bc of the price I'm using liquid carbon now.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

CO2 systems can be had for about 150-170 brand new. If you can find the tank locally on craigslist for cheap you just need a regulator which you can get for under 80 bucks. I've seen several people make a CO2 setup for under $100. Also, liquid carbon isn't exactly the same as CO2 gas. It can't be directly substituted. I personally believe it is more useful for algae treatment rather than growing plants as I think the effect of plant growth is pretty minor. It also adds up over time.


----------



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)

Ill be looking into thoes as soon as I get my return  I have a ? I posted in the algae section but got no help! Do you have any clue what this is and is it bad


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

That's fungus. It is decaying the dead plant. The plant looks like dragon tongue which is not an aquatic plant but is often sold in pet stores as one. It cannot live underwater long term and will die after a few weeks.


----------



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanx for the reply I will remove plants will it kill the plant or just feed off the dead parts


----------



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It will just feed off the dead plant matter it should not spread. The latin name of the plant is Hemigraphis repanda.


----------



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks again for all the replays do you know what this plant is called and do I need root tablets? Since I didn't use soil


----------



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## whiteyherzog (Feb 9, 2015)

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/23/c37a084be94041ef00dd2d5ff4a63960.jpg[/IMG

Got my new light t5 ho 108 watts total


----------

